
Women on hormonal contraceptives have reduced perseverance on cognitive tasks - DanielleMolloy
https://www.psypost.org/2020/01/women-taking-hormonal-contraceptives-have-reduced-perseverance-on-cognitive-tasks-study-finds-55347
======
tmpz22
Fifty years from now we're going to look back on medicines prescription rates
of hormone and brain altering drugs and (understanding the repercussions
better) liken it to doctors prescribing cocaine, heroin, amphetamines, like
candy in the early 1900s.

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
All medicines balance on a knife's edge when it comes to benefits vs side-
effects. Even water is dangerous if one drinks too much. Birth control is no
different. The pill made it possible for women to decide when they wanted to
have children. That's an immense benefit.

What's important is that the side-effects are known by the individuals that
take the medicine.

~~~
DanielleMolloy
It’s the “like candy” part. People are on antidepressants, anti-ADHD, hormonal
birth control constantly for _years_ and much longer than these meds were
tested in clinical studies. Some severe side effects are downplayed or ignored
if they only develop after this long-term use. Women in particular are often
not taken seriously by practitioners, check out current lawsuits surrounding
hormonal IUDs (mentioned side effects include heavy migraines that happen to
end up in dangerous intracranial hypertension in many). Gynecologists don’t
even check for a family history of thrombosis when handing out the pill.

Alternative solutions that don’t involve selling pills for years are
underexplored to the point that research is actively prohibited (e.g.
psychedelics against addictions or depression).

